# FS: two kicker 12" subs and a 1000 watt amp



## DirtyD86

I am selling my sub/amp package for cheap because I just want to get rid of it. i want my trunk back 






two kicker CVR 12" subwoofers

Specifications: 
Injection-molded 
Double-stitched, foam-ribbed  rubber surround 
Frequency response: 25-500 Hz 
Power handling: 400 watts RMS 
Peak power: 800 watts 
Impedance: 2 or 4 Ohms DVC 
Dual Voice Coil 
Sensitivity: 86.7 dB 
Top-mount depth: 6-3/16" 
Sealed box volume: 1.0-4.6 cu. ft. 
Ported box volume: 1.75-2.25 cu. ft. 








the amp is a lanzar vibe 250
Specs:'
dual channel
signal to noise ratio - 90 db
250 x 2 @ 4 ohms
400 x 2 @ 2 ohms
1000 x 1 @ 4 ohms 


the box is a custom ported with specs matched to the subs. the outside of the box is carpeted. I had this combo in my celica for about six months and they put out rediculous amounts of bass. very tight and clean sounding. i promise you will not be dissapointed with these things.

shipping with something like this is quite expensive so i am lowering the price from what i would sell it on ebay for (cause i dont care if they pay high shipping ), plus an extra discount for being a CF member

total cost, shipped, is 200. the subs alone retail for that, for just one. unbeatable deal


----------



## JlCollins005

if u dont get ne takers id be willing to trade u my toshiba laptop for the subs amp and cash


----------



## DirtyD86

JlCollins005 said:


> if u dont get ne takers id be willing to trade u my toshiba laptop for the subs amp and cash



specs of the laptop? and how much cash?


----------



## JlCollins005

the specs are in my for sale thread for the laptop so let me know what u think


----------



## Vizy

http://www.computerforum.com/129457-toshiba-laptop-possibly-sale.html


----------



## Motoxrdude

If you want to part it out let me know. I am interested in both subs.

O btw you have a typo in your post. The amp is 450w x 2 @ 2ohms.


----------



## DirtyD86

Motoxrdude said:


> If you want to part it out let me know. I am interested in both subs.
> 
> O btw you have a typo in your post. The amp is 450w x 2 @ 2ohms.



lol thanks for pointing that out. if it could do 400x4 at 2 ohms i'd be adding a couple zeros to the price tag


----------



## DirtyD86

JlCollins005 said:


> the specs are in my for sale thread for the laptop so let me know what u think



im somewhat interested in the laptop but i would have to see pictures first. im a very visual person


----------



## Motoxrdude

DirtyD86 said:


> lol thanks for pointing that out. if it could do 400x4 at 2 ohms i'd be adding a couple zeros to the price tag



I just transfered money into my paypal account so it will be available in about 4 days so I'll come back and see if you want to sell me just the subs.


----------



## DirtyD86

Motoxrdude said:


> I just transfered money into my paypal account so it will be available in about 4 days so I'll come back and see if you want to sell me just the subs.



i have no problem selling the amp seperate, and my friend wanted to buy my box anyways, so this works out nice. i will take 120 shipped for both subs.


----------



## Motoxrdude

My friend is selling his JBL 15" with a box for $100, so idk. I'll pay you $100 for both those subs.


----------



## DirtyD86

Motoxrdude said:


> My friend is selling his JBL 15" with a box for $100, so idk. I'll pay you $100 for both those subs.



if it were local pickup, id say sure. but shipping a 30 pound box to california from GA would be extremely expensive. ill let you know


----------



## JlCollins005

srry took so long for reply im in oklahoma till friday i can post pics then


----------



## DirtyD86

subs have been sold to motoxrdude pending paypal confirmation 

amp is now for sale individually for 50 and shipping


----------

